# best trap



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

what is your favorite trap for ***** for pvc set and dirt hole set

please give details to help the young trapper out


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

A bridger 2 square jaw.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

A #1.5 coil or longspring. Bridger hands-down currently has the best #1.5 out on the market today. Anything larger leaves too much room under the jaws for a **** to get to it's foot while held in a trap.

Smitty


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

ok i am going to buy some of both coils and long springs


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

For dryland **** replacing the factory springs with #2 springs will save alot of pullouts. **** have a tremendous amount of power. Laminated jaws are just as important for dryland ****. **** will do alot of rolling and a sharp jaw thats not laminated can cause lacirations to the foot fairly quick.

For water **** I have no worries about using a 1.5 unmodified. Like Smitty said, Bridger makes the best 1.5 out there.


----------

